# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Avatars] La lgende de vos avatars

## Manumation

Bonjour  tous,

Suite  ce thread --> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=160668
J'ai eu l'ide de crer ce post. Si je ne suis pas le premier, merci de le signaler...


*Le but de ce post :*

J'aimerais savoir comment avez-vous choisi votre *avatar* ? Pourquoi celui-ci ? D'o vient-il ? Bref, quel est "sa lgende"...  :;): 

-----------------

Pour ma part, mon avatar est une de mes cration en 3D, il est donc unique sur tout le net !! (plagieurs s'abstenir !)

Il est associ  mon pseudo, ils sont "insparables" !!  ::D: 

-----------------

J'attends avec impatience vos rponses !!

EDIT : J'aimerais si possible qu'on ne dvie pas du sujet de base ! Merci !  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pour le mien, ben dtournement de l'affiche du film PayCheck, bidouille pour faire JPcheck  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Muesko

Moi c'est un cluster de supercalculateur nec sx6 (au fond on peu vaguement apercevoir le logo sun sur un e10k)
J'ai choisi ca par ce que j'adore les gros gros engins de ce genre (supercalculateur, serveur normes etc...).

----------


## joefou

Le mien est une cration originale issue de mon esprit drang. Je souhaitais souligner une certaine force tranquille, la folie contenue, par le biais d'une reprsentation de serial killer suggre, ceci afin de masquer le plus possible mes pitres comptences informatiques et mon manque de srieux.
N'ayant trouv aucun modle satisfaisant aprs plusieurs castings  l'tranger, j'ai donc dcid de poser moi mme. Le rsultat fut glauque  souhait. Je ne quitte d'ailleurs plus cet acoutrement, ce qui me vaut les colibets de mes collgues. Enfin, qui m'eut valu. Une hache affute est un argument des plus convaincant quant  l'arrt dfinitif des moqueries dplaces.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

Je me suis toujours demand si c'tait du foin sur ton pull ou bien ?

----------


## Maxoo

Pour ma part c'est un nain dessin par blizzard.
Que j'ai trouv joli et dont je n'en changes pas parce que : 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=366414

----------


## Boulken

Le mien est tout simplement une photo de moi, de nuit, en train de batailler sec au sabre lazer vert pour initier de nouveaux padawans aux mystres de l'univers proche avant de les expdier dans les plus proches nbuleuses  l'oculaire de mon tlscope fait maison. Une petite pose de 2 minutes et ma trombine verte apparait sous ma cape de bdouin du dsert avec la trace du lazer visant les cieux au milieu d'un champ de bettraves.

----------


## newbie57

Le mien est tout simplement mon bout de chou Yanis, symbole du mlange culturel (franco-maroco-polonais). A cette poque il avait 3 semaines et je lui faisait faire superman, d'o sa tte  ::aie::  mais il adore a  ::mrgreen:: .

J'avais dcid de mettre une photo de lui chaque mois mais lorsque je rentre  la maison, je pense  tout sauf  changer sa photo sur developpez  ::oops:: . Pour infos il aura bientt 3 mois le 2 mars. ::yaisse2::

----------


## Biosox

moi c'est Pazu, le hros de Laputa, le chateau dans le ciel, simplement parce que j'adore ce dessin anim. J'ai rajout un petit carde juste pour faire joli

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Ben moi je viens de le changer  l'instant pour qu'il reflte mon tat d'esprit de ce jour.

----------


## granquet

euh? j'ai besoin d'expliquer?  ::aie:: 





> Ben moi je viens de le changer  l'instant pour qu'il reflte mon tat d'esprit de ce jour.


ha? t'as les boules rouges?  ::aie::

----------


## vedder

pour ma part c'est un personnage tir du clip de pearl jam 'do the evolution' dessin par todd macfarlane le dessineux de spawn 
cette fille apparait regulierement dans ce clip , elle danse et est tres enigmatique , son visage a un sourire fig du debut a la fin et alterne avec une tete de mort

----------


## zodd

Le mien c'est une photo cadre de prs d'un dessin que j'ai ralis au fusain. Je me suis inspir d'un personnage de la srie projet radian silvergun ( Ikaruga ), clbre shoot em up pour les connaisseur  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> ha? t'as les boules rouges?


Ouais  ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

Pour ma part, mon avatar est Iffrita de l'anime El Hazard. 
C'est un personnage secondaire, mais je la trouvais sympa avec son clin d'il, cela fait des annes que c'est mon avatar sur MSN, donc j'ai pas cherch loin pour dvp...  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Moi le mien c'est Dieu, tout simplement.  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> Moi le mien c'est Dieu, tout simplement.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Claypool en franais dans le texte

----------


## Deadpool

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Claypool en franais dans le texte


L'article anglais est mieux.  :;):

----------


## Aitone

ben moi je change tout le temps d'avatar mais y a toujours les ogres de barback dessus. Celui l, j'ai pris la photo mardi soir  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Biosox

> Le mien c'est une photo cadre de prs d'un dessin que j'ai ralis au fusain. Je me suis inspir d'un personnage de la srie projet radian silvergun ( Ikaruga ), clbre shoot em up pour les connaisseur


je connais pas, mais je serais assez interess de voir le dessin en entier. Tu as l'air dou

----------


## LineLe

Yop  ::D: 

Moi c'est mon personnage prfr d'un des meilleurs jeux du monde : le poulet qui sert de nourritures aux larbins dans Dungeon Keeper 2 (et mme qu'il a un piercing  la crte  ::aie:: )
It's good to be bad...

J'avoue qu'il m'arrive de changer d'avatar, mais je reviens toujours  mes premires amours...
Mes deux autres avatars DVP : 
- Eve, la ncromancienne dans Guild Wars (ma profession prfre dans tous les jeux et particulirement dans un des meilleurs jeux du monde  ::aie:: ). J'aime beaucoup l'expression de son visage.
- Bourriquet : en clin d'oeil  mon Deadpoolichou. Je possde une petite peluche magntique bourriquet que notre Deadpoolichou national affectionne tout particulirement. Donc c'est pour le narguer  ::aie:: 

Sur MSN j'en ai quelques uns de plus, qui traduisent mon humeur ou ce que je fais. Mais je tourne toujours dans les mmes avatars.

----------


## zodd

> je connais pas, mais je serais assez interess de voir le dessin en entier. Tu as l'air dou


Merci ca fait plaisir  ::D: 

Le voil en entier:
http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1po...OGXa9DbTwzbPZE  :;):

----------


## illight

Bah moi il n'y a pas vraiment de lgende, c'tait une image que j'avais trouv il y a trs trs longtemps, et elle me faisait trop marrer, du coup bah je le met un peu partout  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> - Bourriquet : en clin d'oeil  mon Deadpoolichou. Je possde une petite peluche magntique bourriquet que notre Deadpoolichou national affectionne tout particulirement. Donc c'est pour le narguer


Non, tu crois possder un bourriquet magntique, nuance. Tu ne l'as plus mais tu ne le sais pas encore.  ::twisted::  MOUHAHAHAHAHA!!! 

 ::arrow:: 




> Le voil en entier:
> http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1po...OGXa9DbTwzbPZE


Trs classe, tu es effectivement trs dou.  :;):

----------


## Manumation

Merci  tous de votre participation !  ::D: 

Comme pour les pseudos, je trouve cela particulirement intressant, l'avatar reflte un peu la personne qui le choisit...

Allez, venez nombreux nous expliquer votre avatar !!

----------


## lakitrid

Trouv rcemment c'est tout simplement l'animal qui me caractrise le mieux parait-il  ::aie:: . Moi je les trouve trs jolis en tout cas.

----------


## joefou

> Je me suis toujours demand si c'tait du foin sur ton pull ou bien ?


En fait il s'agit d'un gros anneau et plusieures chaines, le tout rouill et poussireux.




> - Bourriquet : en clin d'oeil  mon Deadpoolichou. Je possde une petite peluche magntique bourriquet que notre Deadpoolichou national affectionne tout particulirement. Donc c'est pour le narguer


Deadpool et bouriquet ?! comme Steevy ?!!! Hahahahahahahahahaha... hum... pardon... faut bien avoir une faiblesse tu me diras. Mais tu aurais pu choisir la gourmandise ou la luxure, a l'fait mieux quand mme.  ::aie::

----------


## Hdhili Jadane

Bonjour.

Le mien reprsente la procession de Dionysos et son initiation aux mystres. C'est une mosaque au muse d'El Jem en Tunisie. C'est Sillne qui monte le dromadaire africain. L'interpnntration des cultures mditerranennes. Je le mets ici en vue d'un ventuel changement.

----------


## LooserBoy

Ca me fait penser que j'avais compltement oubli de mettre le mien sur DVP  ::oops:: 

C'est un autoportrait...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Astartee

De faon gnrale, j'utilise toujours comme avatar soit une photo de moi soit un dessin fait par moi...

En ce moment c'est un recadrage trs serr sur la tte de Bhag-h-r (personnage trs secondaire de la BD Atalante - tome 3). J'avais recopi la vignette o l'on voit Nhfr-rh (on voit sa main et son nombril) calmer sa panthre apprivoise, c'tait il y a bien 4-5 ans...

----------


## _FaFa_

> Que j'ai trouv joli et dont je n'en changes pas parce que : 
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=366414


Je n'aime pas non plus chang d'avatar car c'est plus pratique mais tant donn que le mien avait quelques jours... et que je suis tomb sur ce chat trs... rock'n roll, j'ai pas pu me retenir et j'ai chang  ::D:

----------


## Lung

Moi, c'est l'image dcrite par mon pseudo.

 :;):

----------


## Celelibi

Moi, c'est simplement la bestiole d'o drive mon pseudo.

----------


## zodd

> Trs classe, tu es effectivement trs dou.


Merci  ::D:  j'ai pas vraiment le temps de dessiner souvent mais je fais de mon mieux quand je m'y met  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Merci  j'ai pas vraiment le temps de dessiner souvent mais je fais de mon mieux quand je m'y met


C'est dommage...
j'aime beaucoup galement....  :;):

----------


## zodd

merci encore  ::D: 
Comme vous avez l'air d'apprcier, je vous met un lien vers un autre dessin d'un manga dont on parle sur le topic des pseudos.. c'est mon avatar sur un autre forum  :;): 

http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1po...ZLvnBdPxhtvi48

----------


## Auteur

J'avais cr mon Tux dans un premier temps (un "A-Tux") et puis j'ai eu froid cet hiver donc j'ai chang....  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> merci encore 
> Comme vous avez l'air d'apprcier, je vous met un lien vers un autre dessin d'un manga dont on parle sur le topic des pseudos.. c'est mon avatar sur un autre forum 
> 
> http://byfiles.storage.live.com/y1po...ZLvnBdPxhtvi48


Enorme le guts.  ::love::

----------


## Rayek

Mon avatar est Laharl tir du jeu PS2 : Disgaea

Si vous n'tes pas anglophobe, ce jeu (Tactical RPG) a un humour terrible  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Shadow

Le mien, c'est le logo de mon quipe de hockey favorite, le Lightning de Tampa Bay. L'quipe est apparue en lors de l'expension en 1992.  l'poque (comme aujourd'hui d'ailleur) l'quipe tait l'une des pires mais le logo tait super beau. 

Je n'aime pas suivre le courant et emprunter les voies les plus faciles, et mme dans mes gots, c'est la meme chose. J'tais partisan de la pire quipe et je voulais la voir au sommet. a prend du dfi  kk'part !

J'ai donc suivi leur progression jusqu' l'obtention de la coupe Stanley en 2004.
Depuis, c'est la dchance, et nous sommes retourns dans le bas du classement ! (Yessir !!!!!!!) L'histoire est un perptuel recommencement !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

> J'avais cr mon Tux dans un premier temps (un "A-Tux") et puis j'ai eu froid cet hiver donc j'ai chang....


Auteur, tu as ma prfrence pour les tux sous toutes ses formes, j'ai eu un temps le darktux...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

J'ai choisi le mien car sa transparence m'a sduit....

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Pour ma part, certain l'auront surement reconnu : il s'agit du hro de l'un des meilleurs RPG de la Super Nintendo : *Chrono Trigger*
(ca ne me rajeunit pas tout ca  ::aie:: )

a++

----------


## newbie57

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai choisi le mien car sa transparence m'a sduit....



 ::king:: 

J'adooooore  ::mouarf::

----------


## BornBanane

Mon chat tout simplement. Comme je l'adore je lui rend hommage comme cela.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le mien est li  ma srie de jeux vido favorite, et (dans sa version actuelle)  la Webcomic El Goonish Shive.

L'autre avatar que je porte souvent ici est li  mon irritation grandissante  mesure que j'entendais mon petit frre jouer  Pokmon Bleu sur sa Game Boy (et surtout ses horribles musiques de trois mesures  peine).

----------


## billynirvana

Le mien n'a rien d'original. Je le trouve sobre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

> Auteur, tu as ma prfrence pour les tux sous toutes ses formes, j'ai eu un temps le darktux...


il y a tous les personnages de La Guerre des Etoiles  :;):

----------


## beekeep

> il y a tous les personnages de La Guerre des Etoiles


et le tien c'est Chubaka ?  ::aie::

----------


## _FaFa_

> et le tien c'est Chubaka ?


j'aurais dit la princesse Leia  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

sun Ewok  ::aie::

----------


## Caro-Line

Moi au dbut j'avais pas d'ide alors je mettais des photos de fleurs.
Maintenant c'est plus facile et je vous laisse deviner le rapport.



> Caroline est insomniaque et elle adore l'action, s'adonnant au bobsleigh,  la balanoire et  bien d'autres jeux.


C'est bien moi  ::D:

----------


## Auteur

> et le tien c'est Chubaka ?


non  ::mrgreen:: 




> j'aurais dit la princesse Leia


non  ::mrgreen:: 




> sun Ewok


non plus  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est un Tux.... poilu (en fait il sort de la machine  laver)  ::aie::

----------


## millie

C'est pas les espces de boule antistresse avec des tiges en plastiques ?

----------


## Auteur

non c'est du poil naturel 100% Tux angora  ::langue::

----------


## Deadpool

> C'est un Tux.... poilu (en fait il sort de la machine  laver)


Moi je kiffe le pelage de l'avatar d'Auteur.  ::love:: 




> C'est pas les espces de boule antistresse avec des tiges en plastiques ?


Et toi c'est qui la bonnasse de ton avatar?  ::aie:: 




> De faon gnrale, j'utilise toujours comme avatar soit une photo de moi soit un dessin fait par moi...


Toua aussi tu fais de b dessins.  ::D:

----------


## nuke_y

> C'est un Tux.... poilu (en fait il sort de la machine  laver)


On dirait la bestiole d'une pub (pour des bonbons rafraichissants je crois, "c'est frais mais c'est pas grave").

Le mien c'est parce que Schtroumpf tait mon surnom  mon cole d'ing (une histoire de bonnet, bref...). De base je porte le Schtroumpf sauvage sur DVP mais j'ai d'autres schtroumpfs sur d'autres forums (selon mon humeur). Je l'ai mis aux couleurs de nol mais il faudrait que je le remette au vert, l't arrive (enfin dans le sud  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## magicbisous-nours

moi j'aime bien le mien : il reprsente assez bien ce qui se situe entre mes deux oreilles : le vide
 ::dehors::

----------


## millie

> Et toi c'est qui la bonnasse de ton avatar?



Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bonnasse ?

----------


## magicbisous-nours

le terme bonnasse est certes dplac mais l'important rside dans la question : c'est qui? (au pire tu donnes le numro par MP??  ::aie:: )

----------


## getz85

Je dirais que c'est jennifer aniston, mais peut-etre que je me trompe...
Et si c'est elle pour le coup, on peut pas nier que c'est une bonnasse ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

C'est mariah carey

----------


## millie

> C'est mariah carey





> Je dirais que c'est jennifer aniston, mais peut-etre que je me trompe...
> Et si c'est elle pour le coup, on peut pas nier que c'est une bonnasse


Pourquoi pensez-vous que c'est une personne clbre ?

@ToutPaum : Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bonnasse ?

----------


## getz85

Non elle me dit quoi? ::lol:: 

Je parlais de Jennifer Aniston qui est bonnasse, la photo de ton avatar, on voit pas assez pour juger ::P: 

Donc a priori c'est soit toi, soit ta meuf!

----------


## Deadpool

> Et tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la bonnasse ?


Je retire le terme bonnasse si a te drange et je m'excuse.

Je croyais effectivement que c'tait une personne clbre.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je retire ma question et j'arrte de faire de l'humour de routier.

----------


## newbie57

> *Je retire le terme bonnasse si a te drange et je m'excuse.*
> Je croyais effectivement que c'tait une personne clbre.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, je retire ma question et j'arrte de faire de l'humour de routier.



Faut pas ennerver les gens du Nord-Est  ::mouarf:: 

Nous aussi on veut notre film!!

----------


## Maxoo

millie est un garon, a m'tonnerai que l'avatar soit son auto portait.

----------


## _FaFa_

> millie est un garon, a m'tonnerai que l'avatar soit son auto portait.


On sait jamais aprs une soire trop arrose  ::aie::

----------


## mavina

Le mien, tout le monde l'aura devin, c'est mon zoeuil  :;): 

F.

----------


## Maxoo

> Le mien, tout le monde l'aura devin, c'est mon zoeuil 
> 
> F.


On peut mme dire que tu l'as mis l aprs un topic ou tout le monde demain si un autre avatar c'tait l'oeil de "..." mais je me souviens plus qu'elle fille c'tait.

----------


## Deadpool

> On peut mme dire que tu l'as mis l aprs un topic ou tout le monde demain si un autre avatar c'tait l'oeil de "..." mais je me souviens plus qu'elle fille c'tait.


Il me semble que c'tait nbule.  :;):

----------


## mavina

> On peut mme dire que tu l'as mis l aprs un topic ou tout le monde demain si un autre avatar c'tait l'oeil de "..." mais je me souviens plus qu'elle fille c'tait.


Et avant j'avais une autre version plus floue et en version hiver (mmes yeux sont bleus en t (comme sur l'actuel avatar) et verts en hiver).

Il me semble que ce n'tait pas son oeil  :;): 

F.

----------


## Maxoo

> Il me semble que ce n'tait pas son oeil


Tout a fait, et justement a l'nervait que tout le monde lui demande si c'tait son oeil etc ...

----------


## mavina

> Tout a fait, et justement a l'nervait que tout le monde lui demande si c'tait son oeil etc ...


d'un autre cot quitte  mettre un oeuil, autant mettre le sien  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Et avant j'avais une autre version plus floue et en version hiver (mmes yeux sont bleus en t (comme sur l'actuel avatar) et verts en hiver).


Et ca ne fait pas trop mal au noeuil de le maintenir ouvert en permanence comme ca et de nous surveiller par la lucarne?
 ::aie::

----------


## newbie57

> Et avant j'avais une autre version plus floue et en version hiver (m*mes yeux sont bleus en t* (comme sur l'actuel avatar) *et verts en hiver*).
> 
> Il me semble que ce n'tait pas son oeil 
> 
> F.


C'est marrant  ::):

----------


## millie

> C'est marrant


Dj que je vois pas exactement de la mme couleur des deux yeux.  ::mouarf:: ...

Mais c'est normal, les yeux changent de couleur quand il y a beaucoup de lumire pendant quelques temps. Maintenant, a peut tre plus ou moins franc (ok, si t'habites  metz, tu dois pas trop savoir ce qu'est le soleil  ::aie::  )

----------


## mavina

A la fin de la journe, je suis comme ca :  :8O: 

 :;): 

F.

edit:



> Dj que je vois pas exactement de la mme couleur des deux yeux. ...
> 
> Mais c'est normal, les yeux changent de couleur quand il y a beaucoup de lumire pendant quelqu'un temps. Maintenant, a peut tre plus ou moins franc (ok, si t'habites  metz, tu dois pas trop savoir ce qu'est le soleil  )



J'habite valenciennes  ::aie:: 
Ca n'empeche pas que le peu de soleil qu'on a me permet de voire direct que mes yeux ont chang de couleur, mme si ils gardent une certaine teinte verte

----------


## newbie57

> Dj que je vois pas exactement de la mme couleur des deux yeux. ...
> 
> Mais c'est normal, les yeux changent de couleur quand il y a beaucoup de lumire pendant quelques temps. Maintenant, a peut tre plus ou moins franc (*ok, si t'habites  metz, tu dois pas trop savoir ce qu'est le soleil*  )


Le soleil??

Ah c'est cette boule jaune qui sert de dcoration dans le ciel lorrain et qui me tue lorsque je suis au Maroc.  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Pour ma part, j'ai mis spider cochon depuis que j'ai vu Les Simpson le film et que j'ai vu Homer faire marcher au plafond son goret. Rien que de chanter la chanson associ  l'avatar me met de bonne humeur.  ::mouarf:: 




> Le mien est une cration originale issue de mon esprit drang.


En tant que auteur (ou co-auteur) de la dites photo, je tiens  prciser que je souhaite reverser les droits aux familles des victimes. Au nom de JoeFou, je leur exprime mes plus vive et plus plates excuses. J'espre juste que les gendarmes vont enfin retrouver les autres corps. Et enfin identifier ceux dj retrouv. Bref, dsol...  ::oops:: 




> En fait il s'agit d'un gros anneau et plusieures chaines, le tout rouill et poussireux.


Moi je sais c'que c'est mais pour vit de ternir sa rputation d'hetero, je ne le dirais pas... Hein ? Quoi ? J'ai dit une connerie ?  ::mrgreen:: 




> Pour ma part, certain l'auront surement reconnu : il s'agit du hro de l'un des meilleurs RPG de la Super Nintendo :


 ::hola:: 




> Je retire le terme bonnasse si a te drange et je m'excuse.


Dit donc, tu te lche ? Je t'ai connu bien plus poli... Va falloir remdier  a, cher ami !  :8O:

----------


## Deadpool

> Dit donc, tu te lche ? Je t'ai connu bien plus poli... Va falloir remdier  a, cher ami !


Ou je sais, je me suis laisser emporter.  ::aie:: 

Le ferait pu.  ::oops::

----------


## Commodore

ben, mon avatar vient d'un site de... warez  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon ben le mien euh.

Il y a bien longtemps dans une galaxie loitaine, trs loitaine

Tain!!! Tain tain tain tain tain tain etc...

Obiwan Kenobi venait d'atterrir sur une plante de la bordure extrieure. Il y avait senti un grand trouble dans la force.
Il parcourut la plante de long en large et trouva l'origine de la parturbation. Un homme du nom de Jon lui ouvrit.

Obiwan dcouvrit que le taux de mdichlorien de cet tre tait nul, comme ce dernier d'ailleurs.

Par contre il possdait une crature que l'on pourrait ventuellement qualifi de chat, voire de flin si l'on osait aller aussi loin.

Obiwan le prit comme apprenti et forma le futur grand seigneur Garfield, jedi puissant... tant qu'il a le ventre plein et qu'il a bien dormi.


 ::aie::

----------


## eclesia

ben moi ... (je vais casser l'ambiance) c'est pro  ::D: 
J'adore ce que je fais en prog.

Sinon pour restaurer l'ambiance, j'utilise aussi celui la (fait par mes soins):


je vous laisse l'original :

----------


## Auteur

> Moi je kiffe le pelage de l'avatar d'Auteur.


Je soigne mon pelage. Il est lav exclusivement avec du shampooing pour Tux. C'est pour a que j'ai le poil brillant, doux, soyeux et facile  coiffer  ::mrgreen:: 

Lortux parce que je le vaux bien  ::aie:: 

 ::dehors:: 

[edit]
Je n'y crois pas   :8O:  :



> TuxG2_A2.gif
> 6,6 Ko, 111 tlchargement(s)
> 
> Discussion: [Avatars] La lgende de vos avatars


111 tlchargements de mon A-Tux ???
[/edit]

----------


## LooserBoy

La ranon de la gloire.... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Auteur

116 tlchargements... Si a continue comme a je vais faire sauter les compteurs  ::mrgreen:: 

J'aurai les noms de ceux qui auront tlcharg mon A-Tux... Je commence par la lettre A

----------


## hiko-seijuro

moi j'ai alf pour 2 raisons 
alf is godsecret  ::D:

----------


## millie

> alf is god


+1

Il y a aussi la version : god is alf

----------


## Commodore

au fait, millie, c'est qui sur ton avatar ?
edit: si c'est qqn de connu bien sr...

----------


## newbie57

> [*]secret [/LIST]


- Tu es peut tre un extra terrestre?
- Tu as un long nez velu?
- Tu es poilu partout?
- Tu es petit?
- Tu vis loin de chez toi?
- Tu manges de chats?
- Tes parents t'ont appel Alf suite  la srie?
...

Sinon je vois pas d'autres explications  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

> - Tu es peut tre un extra terrestre?
> - Tu as un long nez velu?
> - Tu es poilu partout?
> - Tu es petit?
> - Tu vis loin de chez toi?
> - Tu manges de chats?
> - Tes parents t'ont appel Alf suite  la srie?
> ...
> 
> Sinon je vois pas d'autres explications


C'est peut etre lui qui faisait marcher la marionnette ALF !!!  :8O:

----------


## yolepro

Bonjour,

Pour moi, c'est un petit personnage qui s'appelle Goldee. En fait c'tait une cration de mon ancienne (et premire) boite et je le trouvais marrant. Je l'avais en autocollant sur mon cran alors je l'ai pris en photo.

----------


## _FaFa_

> C'est peut etre lui qui faisait marcher la marionnette ALF !!!


Peut-tre que alf n'est pas une marionnette et que c'est tout simplement une photo de hiko-seijuro  ::aie::

----------


## Trap D

Le mien est une reproduction d'un tableau ("Intrieur avec jeune femme") d'un peintre danois Vilhelm Hammershoi dont j'aime beaucoup les toiles.

----------


## hiko-seijuro

fafa a tout compris :d

----------


## Celira

En rgle gnrale, je "porte" Belldandy du manga Ah My Goddess
L'inconvnient, c'est que c'est un personnage dont l'apparence a beaucoup volu depuis le premier tome du manga (sans compter les variations entre le manga et les versions anims). Donc, mme si c'est toujours la mme, elle (et donc moi) n'a pas toujours la mme tte  ::D:

----------


## LooserBoy

> Donc, mme si c'est toujours la mme, elle (et donc moi) n'a pas toujours la mme tte


Comme tout le monde, on a notre tte des bons ou des mauvais jours, du matin, du midi ou du soir, des annes qui passent, toussa...  ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

"Changeage" d'avatar pour moi. J'ai dcid d'opter pour le Skullknight, perso du fabuleux manga Berserk.

En plus, il va assez bien avec mon pseudo. 

Quant  , c'est mon portrait dsormais.  :;):

----------


## zodd

> "Changeage" d'avatar pour moi. J'ai dcid d'opter pour le Skullknight, perso du fabuleux manga Berserk.
> 
> En plus, il va assez bien avec mon pseudo. 
> 
> Quant  , c'est mon portrait dsormais.


hh.. bienvenue alors  :;): 

A quand une caska sur dveloppez? ::aie::

----------


## mavina

Tiens ouais mon portrait c'est une photo que j'ai prise en voiture (!) en revenant de la RID de dcembre  Paris, un magnifique coucher de soleil, mais c'est dur de conduire et de prendre une photo  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> "Changeage" d'avatar pour moi. J'ai dcid d'opter pour le Skullknight, perso du fabuleux manga Berserk.
> 
> En plus, il va assez bien avec mon pseudo. 
> 
> Quant  , c'est mon portrait dsormais.


 ::nono::  a ne va pas avec Deadpoolichou, Il te faut un avatar comme celui-ci  ::mrgreen::  :



 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> a ne va pas avec Deadpoolichou, Il te faut un avatar comme celui-ci  :


 ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  


(trs mimi cela dit, je le garde sous le coude)

----------


## sinok

De mon cot il s'agit d'un des visuels de l'album BARb4ry ou du versus tour live d'EZ3kiel. Il se gave leur graphiste (qui est galement le bassiste si je me souviens bien)

----------


## mathieugut

Moi j'ai opt pour un Tux Matrix que j'ai mis en N&B  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kerod

Ben c'est simple moi : c'est le chevalier du gmeaux. C'est tout ce que j'ai  dire  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sekigawa

Moi c'est "SEKIKAWA" du mangas Rookies Bon mon pseudo est Seki*G*awa parceque il existait dj des seki*K*awa donc c'est fait exprs ^^

----------


## Mamilie

J'vais pas vous faire l'affront de vous expliquer...
Doudou reflte mon humeur d'habitude.
Tel chat, tel matre...

----------


## Deadpool

> J'vais pas vous faire l'affront de vous expliquer...
> Doudou reflte mon humeur d'habitude.
> Tel chat, tel matre...


Bonjour Mamilie.

Donc l si je comprends bien tu as envie d'une glace?  ::aie::

----------


## herzleid

Moi c'est simplement la premire photo que j'ai faite dans le marais, lorsque j'ai reu mon appareil photo.

Et comme je partage leur idal ...(aller brouter ?) ---->[

----------


## smyley

Yoh Asakura, Shaman trs puissant, hro de Shaman King dont j'admire le style de vie  ::king::

----------


## sovo

> J'ai choisi le mien car sa transparence m'a sduit....


tres original je suis peter de rire

Le mien et bien il reflette un peut mon etat lorsque je suis devant mon ordi. Un gros matou qui ne peut plus se lever, et de ce fait est obliger de manger tout en travaillant (ou devrais dire bosser plus qu'il ne mange), je vous laisse deviner qui me crie dessus a chaque fois.

----------


## Gueritarish

Pour la petite histoire concernant mon pseudo --> zou
Donc pour rester dans le mme tat d'esprit, j'ai pris une photo de Cellendhyll de Cortavar le compagnon de bouclier de Gheritarish...

Voila ^^

----------


## mr_samurai

Salut,

Pour moi, c'est le clbre _Luffy_ de *One piece*  ::D:

----------


## Kihm Xs

Tout petit, dans mon berceau je me tordais le dos pour regarder la tl et mes parents ont remarqu que c'tait pour les chevaliers du zodiaque, puis le temps a pass et j'ai toujours t attir par ce manga, depuis quelques temps je fais une fixette sur l'alure d'Hades et j'ai donc un avatar et une bannire qui lui sont ddis, il a trop la classe...

----------


## al1_24

Ce jour l, notre fils de 6 mois tait trs fier de s'tre mis debout tout seul dans son lit...

----------


## Aitone

J'ai pendant longtemps chang rgulirement d'avatar en mettant toujours une pochette d'album des ogres de barback.

Maintenant, j'ai chang. Je mets directement les ogres  ::D:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pour le mien, c'est l'avatar fait par BiM, je l'aime bien et me reprsente plutt bien, donc je le garde  ::D: 

 ::love2::  BiM  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gmotw

Mon avatar est en fait une cration de moi et une amie qui date de 7 ans.
Il s'agit d'un mouton-vache cr par des scientifiques anglais entre une vache folle et un mouton atteint de la fivre aphteuse. Il s'appelle Toof puisqu'il est touffu. De plus son nom fait foot  l'envers et comme il a des taches noires il ressemble  un ballon de foot. (voyez comment c'est recherch).
Enfin bon, c'est juste un mouton avec des taches noires qui fait meuh.  ::D: 
La version avatar, c'est Toof Disco.

La semaine prochaine, je vous parlerai de Tequila, mon dragon canard qui fait coin et se goinfre de chocolat. ::mouarf::

----------


## raoulchatigre

moi c'est Athanase, le berger du gnie des alpages dont la humeur est aussi tranquille que le nombre de ses brebies ou que le nombre de pull de grand-mre qu'il possde dans sa garde-robe.
et je change pas rgulirement d'avatar, mais a m'arrive de temps en temps.

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle qu' l'ISTY, les serveurs et terminaux de nos salles Unix taient nomms en rfrence au gnie des alpages...

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Itachi Uchiwa de Naruto, j'ai toujours apprci les "mchants", ce que j'apprcis chez ce personnage c'est son caractre et sa faon d'tre, il est calme, s'exprime clairement et ne perd pas de temps  tourner autour du pot, n'attaque jamais en premier mais sait se dfendre. De plus il a une incroyable puissance. Sous ses airs calmes c'est un vrai psychopate, j'adore!
Il a la classe  ::D: 

PS : Dans un autre genre il y a Kenpachi Zaraki (Bleach) qui n'est pas mal ainsi que Kira (Death Note) et Jin (Samourai Champloo)

PS2 : L'ide de topic est cool  :;):

----------


## Manumation

> PS2 : L'ide de topic est cool


Merci !  ::D: 

Tout ceux qui n'ont pas encore posts ici sont les bienvenus !  :;):

----------


## Seb33300

moi c'est mon oeil avec celui d'un loup pasque je kiff les loups...

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

C'est incroyable le nombre de gens qui ont un oeil comme avatar..  ::lol:: 
(Dit-il...)

----------


## Kerod

Tu aurais trs bien pu prendre Uchiwa Madara  ::roll::

----------


## SmOkEiSBaD

Je ne le connait pas encore assez pour l'apprcier autant qu'iTachi, mais c'est vrai qu'il pourrait tre sympa  :;):

----------


## Chtulus

De mon ct, certes trs peu visible (En attente d'amlioration) il s'agit de la crature dont je porte le nom ... ::ange::

----------


## Deadpool

> De mon ct, certes trs peu visible (En attente d'amlioration) il s'agit de la crature dont je porte le nom ...


Malheureux! 

Ne fais pas a. La vision de Cthulhu tant suppos provoquer la folie tu va rendre tout le monde fou.

Pour la sant mentale des membres de DVP je t'en conjure, ne fait pas a.  ::|: 



 ::aie:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## joefou

Si tu russis ton test de SAN, a fait que 1D10. Tu peux encore esprer un court sjour dans un sanatorium  Arkham et... Ho non, je pensais ce pass de roliste enterr... voil qu'il me rattrappe

----------


## _solo

Le mien parce que ca fait grouik et en tant que grouik impossible de mettre autres choses ( pour l'instant ), et sa viens de me rappeler que les corbeau ne veule meme pas deservir mon bled avec l'adsl du coup j'ai envie de me suicider.

j'ai une idee je vais allez me pendre dans la salle d'accueil du senat s'il ne m'offre pas une connexion au minimum T3 je me suicide et en plus je viendrais faire un post ici pour dire que c'est a cause de DVP que j'ai fait ca. ::evilred:: 


edit: la drogue caymaaaaaaaaaaaaal ne lisez pas ce post les mineurs  ::aie::

----------


## ram-0000

Pour le mien, il s'agit de l'insigne de la flotille 31F. Il s'agit d'une flotille d'hlicoptres de l'aro navale (la marine quoi) dans laquelle j'ai pass quelques temps (il y a longtemps) et dont l'esprit m'a plu.

L'emblme est un Pgase blanc - un cheval ail, symbole que les amricains ont choisi pour leurs propres H21 (premiers hlicos de la 31F), surnomms "work-horse" (cheval de trait) - sur Croix d'Agads, parce que la flottille a vu le jour en Afrique du Nord.

----------


## coyotte507

Ma deuxime cration sous Adobe, inspir d'un magnti  ::aie::

----------


## SphynXz

bon ben moi c'est moi, je l'ai choisi parce que je m'identifie  lui  ::):

----------


## CheryBen

Le mien n'a aucun rapport avec mon activit en java, et je dteste le rock... et encore plus l'ironie.

----------


## Kerod

> bon ben moi c'est moi, je l'ai choisi parce que je m'identifie  lui


Ben heureusement sinon on se poserait des questions  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sekigawa

Bon g chang lol j'ai mis shinji de Mpd Psycho !!!!

----------


## Chtulus

> Malheureux! 
> 
> Ne fais pas a. La vision de Cthulhu tant suppos provoquer la folie tu va rendre tout le monde fou.
> 
> Pour la sant mentale des membres de DVP je t'en conjure, ne fait pas a.


Je crois que l'on est tous un peu fou.  ::cfou:: 

Pour ma part c'est trop tard...  ::fou::

----------


## Le Shadow

Sant mentale ?!? C'est pas un mythe ca ??

----------


## Dennis Nedry

Pour ma part, mon avatar est un mlange entre le logo Imprial de Star Wars et le logo du Jurassic Park.

Pour la petite histoire, je l'avais initialement conu il y a deux ans, lorsque je songeais  me faire une armure Mandalorienne (Le costume de Boba Fett, version custom). J'avais dj conu les plans de tout l'quipement, rcupr les instructions de montages sur des forums spcialiss, limite achet tous les lments, mais je ne l'ai jamais faite, sinon ma mre m'aurait flanqu hors du domicile familial... ::aie::

----------


## johweb

Ben moi, je l'ai choisi parce que c'est moi et que je m'identifie  moi....

Euh... Constructif, non ? ^^

----------


## zais_ethael

Perso, mon avatar c'est Cobra, du manga du mme nom.
L'image en elle mme provient du premier pisode quand il se rend chez le marchand de rves.

----------


## ryan

Yop!

J'aime les bananes!

----------


## mathieugut

> Yop!
> 
> J'aime les bananes!


Au moins t'es pas compliqu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lou87

Heu.........

Ben je n'ai pas cherche loin non plus.... J'aime beaucoup lire.......

Et j'adore tout ce qui est fantastique, exemple : les elfes, les dragons, les centaures,...

Voili  :;): 

P.S : J'aime beaucoup aussi les croquis, les dessins de personnages fantastiques  ::):

----------


## TwAzO

Mon avatar?

TUX + Chocobo = ChocoTUX ^^  ::P: 

(C'est a les linuxien fan de ff)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## laurentibus

moi j'ai mis la photo de mon fils ..... je l adore c'est mon pti prcieux ...
et bientt quand il aura la prcieuse force il gouvernera le monde ...... muahahhahahahahahah  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted:: 

ps: vous le trouvez chou ?

----------


## Celira

> ps: vous le trouvez chou ?


Ben euh...  ::roll::  Il ressemble  son papa, je suppose.  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## laurentibus

oui c'est moi tout crach  ::roi:: 
on a le mme beau regard .... : "viens .. entre petite ... ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  "

----------


## lper

::mouarf3:: 
Il a de trs beaux cheveux pour son ge !

----------


## copin

Blop!

Moi c'est Garou! Extrait de la BD Kran!

Groouu?

----------


## Jahprend

Moi c'est une sorte de "remake lego" d'un groupe de musique dont je suis un grand fan... les connaisseurs reconnaitront  ::P:

----------


## shadowmoon

Trouv par hasard sur le net, au cours d'une recherche perso sur les nano-machines

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi c'est une sorte de "remake lego" d'un groupe de musique dont je suis un grand fan... les connaisseurs reconnaitront


Ca me fait penser  S.O.A.D. mais peut tre que je suis  ct de la plaque.  :;):

----------


## TheCaribouX

> Ca me fait penser  S.O.A.D. mais peut tre que je suis  ct de la plaque.


J'aurais dit "N'sync"   ::P:

----------


## Jahprend

Bien jou Deadpool !!! c'est bien eux  ::yaisse2::

----------


## zandru

moi je me suis trs fortement inspir du logo de la 407 sillouette ( et repris sur d'autre...) je l'ai ensuite un peu retravaill et j'y ai rajout mon pseudo histoire de le personnalis un peu   ::king::

----------


## 12monkeys

Bon ben moi c'est pour correspondre  mon pseudo, les deux sont lis...

Je suis un grand fan de cinma, j'adore plein de films mais en particulier celui ci m'a marqu : l'arme des douze singes, il est tout simplement gnial d'un point de vue ralisation, mais aussi pour le message qu'il tente de faire passer (message colo).

Donc voil le pourquoi de cet avatar, celui ci est d'ailleurs une cration de ma part (mme si je ne suis pas un gnie en matire de graphisme, j'en suis assez content... Un des logos du film entour d'une frise de petits singes  ::twisted:: ). Avant j'avais plus simple, l'image qui est actuellement mon portrait.

----------


## zais_ethael

Il est quand mme pas trs visible ton logo (le thme par dfaut de developpez est assez clair), faudrait r hausser un peu les couleurs.

----------


## Chtulus

Hello,




> Il est quand mme pas trs visible ton logo (le thme par dfaut de developpez est assez clair), faudrait r hausser un peu les couleurs.


Ben le miens non plus, mais le but c'est de rendre fou les gens qui le regarde  ::mouarf:: 




> je me suis trs fortement inspir du logo de la 407 sillouette


Ah bon, tu vois une silhouette toi ...  ::ange::

----------


## smyley

Maintenant c'est le clbre Odd Della Robia de Code Lyoko que j'adore  ::aie::

----------


## supersnail

Mon pseudo reprsente un escargot (normal vu que snail veut dire escargot et que j'aime bien ces petites bbtes-l...) devant un ordinateur (c'est mon ct geek qui se rveille...)
Mais bon j'ai jamais vu des escargots de cette taille-l... (c'est un montage,pas un ordinateur en lgo) et surtout devant un ordinateur ::mouarf:: 

Edit:



> Maintenant c'est le clbre Odd Della Robia de Code Lyoko que j'adore


Euh,clbre peut-tre pas  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Euh,clbre peut-tre pas


Faut tre fan, tu peut pas comprendre  ::P:

----------


## zandru

> Ah bon, tu vois une silhouette toi ...


bien l, sur le concept-car :http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimag...3/IMGP1387.JPG  ::king::

----------


## Pedro

Je ne suis pas all  la banane, c'est elle qui est venue  moi...


 ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je ne suis pas all  la banane, c'est elle qui est venue  moi...


Tu prfrais pas celui-l comme avatar?



 ::dehors::

----------


## Chtulus

Hello,




> bien l, sur le concept-car


En effet sympa  ::D: 




> Tu prfrais pas celui-l comme avatar?


Le tout tant de savoir ou se situe Pedro !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pedro

> Tu prfrais pas celui-l comme avatar?


Ah ouais la classe  ::mouarf:: 



> Le tout tant de savoir ou se situe Pedro !


 ::aie::  Je prfre laisser une part de mystre...

 ::dehors::  loin....

----------


## sylvain.cool

Ben moi, c'est Bender de Futurama... depuis aujourd'hui.

J'imagine que vous le connaissez tous (ou presque).

Je me fait souvent 1 ou 2 pisodes en rentrant du taf et je le trouve vraiment poilant  ::mouarf:: (et excrable ::evilred:: ).

Je pense qu'on a  peu prs le mme gout pour l'alcool lui et moi, sauf que lui c'est ncessaire et que moi c'est pour le fun  ::aie:: .

----------


## julien-blaise

J'ai choisi celui l parce que pour tout mes proches je suis un gentil petit diable  :;): 
En gros je suis gentil et naif, mais qu'est ce que je fais comme conneries  ::mouarf:: 
Voili voilou  ::):

----------


## ChTiRiBi

pour le pseudo j'ai rflchit 7 ans pour le trouver (au tibet) et l'avatar c'est lui qui ma trouv, maintenant on ne se spare plus tout les trois  ::mouarf::

----------


## TheCaribouX

H mais c'est pas ton avatar, c'est celui d'Auteur! (a moins que ce soit son avatar lui-meme qui l'ait dlaiss...  ::P:  )

----------


## Maxoo

> H mais c'est pas ton avatar, c'est celui d'Auteur! (a moins que ce soit son avatar lui-meme qui l'ait dlaiss...  )


Il ne peut y en avoir qu'un !!

----------


## julien-blaise

> Il ne peut y en avoir qu'un !!


Si vous voulez on doit pouvoir vous trouver des pes et autres armes blanches  ::lol::

----------


## Kenji

> Si vous voulez on doit pouvoir vous trouver des pes et autres armes blanches


Oui rglons a avec des petites cuillres! Ce sera long et douloureux!  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> H mais c'est pas ton avatar, c'est celui d'Auteur! (a moins que ce soit son avatar lui-meme qui l'ait dlaiss...  )


En plus, il y tient,  son pelage hirsute.

 :;):

----------


## zandru

> En plus, il y tient,  son pelage hirsute.


Pas hirsute, il a juste pris un coup de jus  ::mrgreen::  (ou vu quelque chose de terrifiant  ::evil::   ::mouarf:: )

ou alors, heeeuuu,
D'autre ide pour expliquer les plumes en ptard ??

----------


## julien-blaise

Il est tomb dans de la flotte gele et a a cristallis  ::):

----------


## Kenji

> Pas hirsute, il a juste pris un coup de jus  (ou vu quelque chose de terrifiant  )
> 
> ou alors, heeeuuu,
> D'autre ide pour expliquer les plumes en ptard ??


Un ptard entre les fesses?  ::dehors::

----------


## ChTiRiBi

du calme les gars!!!! cet avatar je l'ai depuis longtemps alors je le garde  ::evilred:: 
pour le combat je ne croit pas que c'est ncessaire (vu qu'il est libre de droits)
le pelage est comme a suite  un bain chaud  ::wow::

----------


## zandru

> le pelage est comme a suite  un bain chaud


plumage pas pelage !!! c'est un oiseau au dpart  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Captain_JS

> plumage pas pelage !!! c'est un oiseau au dpart


Mais si ses poils sont autant dresss c'est qu'il soit se les peler  ::king::

----------


## Mattetfamilly

Bonsoir,

Le mien est un vieux reste (a le fait de le dire comme cela...) de mes annes scoutes...
Il s'agit d'un certains INOUK petit castor habile, astucieux et bricoleur...

Je me suis dit que cela refltait un peu l'ide que je me faisait de moi en prog...

Bonne soire.

----------


## ChTiRiBi

> plumage pas pelage !!! c'est un oiseau au dpart


justement, tu la dit toi mme, AU DPART !!!

----------


## c_s_s

Mon avatar est simplement une partie du logo de mon site.  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

> Mon avatar est simplement une partie du logo de mon site.


Quel site ?

----------


## Ogotcha

Pour ma part mon avatar c'est une petite cration que j'ai fait sous gimp. Avec au centre le globe qui lui est un icne que j'ai trouver sur le net

----------


## lejailleur

Etant breton, mon avatar est en fait un triskell tribal.
Le triskell est, pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, une reprsentation des 3 lements: l'eau, la terre et le feu.

----------


## Commodore

tiens, encore un nouveau qui a pomp l'avatar d'Auteur  ::roll::

----------


## lejailleur

Ah bon, cet avatar est deja utilis?? Plus qu'a en changer alors!!

----------


## Maxoo

> Ah bon, cet avatar est deja utilis?? Plus qu'a en changer alors!!


Je crois pas qu'il parlait de toi.

----------


## Commodore

non, je parlais de ChTiRiBi  ::mouarf:: 

tu peux remettre ton triskell, il tait pas mal...

----------


## lejailleur

Bon bah je retrouve pas mon triskell, je vais garder cet avatar la!!  ::king::

----------


## beekeep

moi je l'ai choisis car a colle bien  "un inconnu qui crit des messages"

et a donne une indication sur mes orientations musicales pour les connaisseurs  :;):

----------


## Rizzen

[mode nombriliste]
Je m'aime tellement que j'ai pris une photo de moi  ::aie::  
[/mode nombriliste]

C'est le premier truc que j'ai trouv ^^

----------


## Astraya

Google image -> beaut  ::): 

Suis dsol j'avais oubli de me ras ce matin l. 
Je comprend pas pourquoi  halloween c'est le seul jour o je peut sortir sans que les enfants me jette des pierres.

----------


## _solo

> a donne une indication sur mes orientations musicales pour les connaisseurs


Jamais dans la tendance mais toujours dans la bonne direction  ::):

----------


## buggen25

Mon avateur est tir d'un jeux video sur arcade (Nostalgie ::cry:: ), en faite c'est un personnage appel yamazaki, appartenant  la serie des KOF et fatal fury. les nostalgique s'en souviennt trs bien ;-)

----------


## _solo

j'y joue encore moi a ce jeux  ::):

----------


## fring

> C'est incroyable le nombre de gens qui ont un oeil comme avatar.. 
> (Dit-il...)


tout s'explique : smoke is bad + un oeil = six clopes

----------


## chrifo

Un bel avatar tout neuf, tir d'un - excellent - jeu achtement connu, je vous laisse deviner.  :;):

----------


## supersnail

> tout s'explique : smoke is bad + un oeil = six clopes


Pas mal le jeu de mots  ::mouarf::

----------


## messier79

Le mien est une cration personnelle qui remonte  quelque temps. Librement inspire de l'ElePHPant. J'y ai greff un petit Tux, non pas que je sois fru de Linux, mais juste parce que j'aime bien ce personnage...

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour,

Mon premier avatar c'tait ma photo (portai) maintenant c'est le drapeau du Palestine.

Bonne journe

----------


## obito

Heu moi j'ai fais un vieux montage d'un sharingan sur un logo windows... Pourquoi? Ben je trouve ca joli lol^^

----------


## Gueritarish

> Un bel avatar tout neuf, tir d'un - excellent - jeu achtement connu, je vous laisse deviner.


J'imagine que tu veux dire que c'est rcemment que tu as chang d'avatar parce que cette image tire de l'excellent jeux en question existe depuis un sacr bout de temps  ::aie::

----------


## tchize_

pour faire original... Ma cuisine, dans son tat actuel  ::D: 

notez le dtail important : un frigo (avec derrire mais on le vois pas, les prises rseau pas encore cables  ::D: )

----------


## Alvaten

Perso cst un ptit montage rapide fait maison. 
Le "personnage" est l'une de mes figurines Warhammer 40k.

----------

